# Best fertilizer method for nano/small/medium/large tanks



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I was wondering - of the common fert methods - EI, PPS Pro, PPS Classic, etc., which method tends to work best for a given size tank and given light level? I've read comments that seem to show certain methods do better for certain size tanks.

What's best for a low, medium and high light nano tank? Small tanks? Medium and large tanks? 

I've only recently kept a 75 gal C02-fed medium light tank and a 29 gallon low light Seachem Excel-fed tank. Used EI with good results and just switched to PPS Pro.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Well I have all of the above heres what I do in tanks without rich substrate.

Take three weeks of posted EI fertilizers per Wö£fëñxXx and mix with 1000ml of distilled water. 

For low light tank add squirt with water change or once a week. For high light tank auto dose small amount daily.

For trace nutrients I use Tropica Master Grow. If the plants look yellow I increase dosage.

Use your eyes and dose accordingly. No spreadsheets, no scales and most important no nonsense.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The best method is the one you are happiest with. People grow plants very well with all of the methods.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Hoppy,

No doubt - I only mean to ask if, all other things being equal, if a certain method seems to be better for very small versus very large tanks. People seem to report very different experiences with nano tanks versus larger tanks, so I was wondering if there's a fert method that seems to work better for each case.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Tom Barr keeps telling us that "it isn't the method that fails, but the person trying to follow the method". He was talking about EI, PPS Pro, Pfertz, and any other method widely used.

If you accept that, any method that uses dry fertilizers to dose will work far better on larger tanks, just because the doses get awfully tiny for small tanks and hard to measure at all accurately.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

fishstein said:


> What's best for a low, medium and high light nano tank? Small tanks? Medium and large tanks?


 Well, put it this way. What fertilizing method is the most accurate one? Undeniably PPS-Pro. At the fixed rate of 10 ml per 10 gallon or per 40 liters it makes it the simplest routine, the cheapest and no testing necessary. How small dose can we do accurately? One drop a day is to fertilize precisely half a gallon or 2 liter nano aquarium and you can be confident that the plants are getting all they need without over dosing. No fiddling.


----------

